# AtlasLoot Update für 3.2(mit Instanzen!)[7. Update][Keine Updates mehr!]



## IllidantheBetrayer (7. August 2009)

Liebe Community,

wie sicher viele festgestellt haben,
hat der Ersteller von AtlasLoot sein Addon zwar für 3.2 aktualisert, jedoch Loots aus der neuen 5-Mann und Raidinstanz rausgelassen.
Aus diesen Grund habe ich mir mal die Mühe gemacht und jeglichen Loot erstmal aus Trial of the Champion(Normal und Heroisch) hinzugefügt.
Ich werde später sicherlich auch noch den Raidinstanz Loot hinzufügen.
Falls Ihr Fehler findet, schreibt einfach hier rein oder mich Ingame an!

Downloadlink: http://uploaded.to/file/qtfavd [NEU!]

*Update 1:
-Ein Fehler wurde behoben, der bei den deutschen, französischen, russischen, spanischen und
koreanischen Clients eine Fehlermeldung beim Anzeigen der "Champion's Chest" anzeigte.

*Update 2:
-Der Boss "Northrend Beasts" wurde in der 10er Variante hinzugefügt. Der Loot für Allianz und Horde
kann nun betrachtet werden.(25er Loot ist derzeit noch der selbe wie der 10er Loot)

*Update 3:
-Der Boss "Northrend Beasts" steht nun auch in der 25er
Variante zur Verfügung. Der Loot für Allianz und Horde
kann nun betrachtet werden.
-Das Lootfenster von Trial of the Crusaders wurde angepasst

*Update 4:
-Der Boss "Lord Jaraxxus" steht nun in der 10er und 25er Variante zum Betrachten bereit.
-Es wurde eine Vorherige/Nächste-Funktion beim "Trial of the Crusader" hinzugefügt 

*Update 5:
-Die Items für "Emblem des Triumphs" wurden hinzugefügt und können nun begutachtet werden.
-Ein Fehler wurde behoben, sodass nun die "Confessor's Cache" den korrekten Loot anzeigt. 

*Update 6:
-Der Boss "Fraktionschampion" wurde in der 10er Variante hinzugefügt und steht nun für Horde und Alliance zum Betrachten bereit.
-Die neuen Rezepte für Alchemisten wurden hinzugefügt
-Ein Fehler wurde behoben, sodass nun das Item "Edge of Ruin" die richtige ItemID hat. 

*Update 7:
-Die neuen Items des Argentumturniers wurden hinzugefügt und können nun über:
Welt-Events -> Argent Tournament gefunden werden
-kleine Korrekturen bei bereits existierenden Items, bezüglich der Qualität wurden vorgenommen 

**Keine Updates mehr**
Da der Author von AtlasLoot seine Updates wieder aufgenommen hat, zwar noch nicht auf den gleichen Stand wie mein Update, werde ich das Updaten einstellen! Sobald es wieder zu einer Verzögerung, seitens des Authors kommt, werde ich jedoch wieder mit den Updaten anfangen. Bis dahin, vielen Dank an die Leute die es sich gesaugt haben *und ein dickes FU an die Flammer*^^.

liebe Grüße und viel Spaß

Beasthunter


----------



## LordNero (7. August 2009)

1 Beitrag und dann einen Link, ich hoffe ich bin zurecht skeptisch.


----------



## Fenrieyr (7. August 2009)

danke :-*


----------



## Annovella (7. August 2009)

Ladet es nicht runter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Beiträge: 1
Und welcher Typ macht sich die Arbeit um in ein kleines Forum einen DL Link einer File anzubieten, die nicht von offizieller Seite, sondern von Drittanbieterseite ist!?

Ist mit Sicherheit ein Virus oder sonst irgendwas!


----------



## abe15 (7. August 2009)

/deleted

Scheint nicht dierekt ein Logger zu sein, da der Link aber nach Upload.to führt kann man nie wissen was man da wirklich lädt. Es könnte sein, dass es wirklich eine Erweiterung für Atlas Loot ist und im Hintergrund saugt man dann einen Keylogger gleich mit...
Von unoffiziellen Seiten etwas runter zu laden ist immer ein Risiko.


----------



## Sinthorix (7. August 2009)

im wow forum hat der nen acc, laut den Leuten da scheints zu funktionieren..

ich guck ma


----------



## Naho (7. August 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> Ladet es nicht runter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Beiträge: 1
> Und welcher Typ macht sich die Arbeit um in ein kleines Forum einen DL Link einer File anzubieten, die nicht von offizieller Seite, sondern von Drittanbieterseite ist!?
> ...


Er oder Sie hat sich schon 2007 angemeldet


----------



## Stevesteel (7. August 2009)

super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## j4ckass (7. August 2009)

Ich muss sagen wenn das ein Phishingversuch ist, ist er wirklich sehr authentisch. 

Aber ich würde noch warten mit dem Download bis wer bestätigt hat das er in Ordnung ist.


----------



## Naho (7. August 2009)

j4ckass schrieb:


> Aber ich muss sagen das is der bemühteste Phishingversuch den ich in letzte Zeit gesehn habe.
> Wirklich sehr authentisch.
> 
> Aber: *NICHT DOWNLOADEN* is ein Fake.


Warst du schonmal im Wow-forum, also den Link den er unten geposet hat?


----------



## Darutarn (7. August 2009)

Meine fresse wie kann man so viel angst vor einem link haben >.<
Ich versteh das echt nicht..datei runterladen und gucken ?
Habt ihr kein Antiviren Programm & gesunden menschenverstand?
Oh man...
Aber nettes Update 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zalandar (7. August 2009)

Ich bin erst ein mal ganz am Anfang in Buffed auf sowas reingefallen!!
Und ein zweites mal will ich nicht riskieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyanora (7. August 2009)

Sorry aber solange du das Archiv nicht runterlädst und installierst kann da rein gar nichts passieren... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zice (7. August 2009)

wer mit addons spielt is nen nub.... standard wow ftw..kein wunder wenn so viele wegen schlechtem ping und so rumweinen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (7. August 2009)

Das Teil ist clean.

http://www.virustotal.com/de/analisis/27e3...2378-1249648072


----------



## Annovella (7. August 2009)

Naho schrieb:


> Er oder Sie hat sich schon 2007 angemeldet



Genau und dann, 2 Jahre später, fällt ihm ein, einfach mal so aus heiterem Himmel einen Thread aufzumachen, indem er von einer Drittanbieterseite eine AddOnfile zum Runterladen anbietet? Wenn es ein Update dieses AddOns gibt, ist es definitiv mit als erstes auf Buffed.de und Curse! Und wenn, dann würde es ehr als News, als ein Thread herausgegeben werden!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (7. August 2009)

das ist ne rar datei, drinne sind nur lua textdateien... manche werden hier echt paranoid

da ist garkeine möglichkeit nen trojaner drinen zu verstecken. uploaded.to ist auch einer der vertrauenswürdigen filehoster seiten

man kann sich auch einfach per svn hier ne aktuelle version ziehn:
http://www.wowace.com/addons/atlasloot-enh...ories/mainline/


----------



## WeRkO (7. August 2009)

Zice schrieb:


> wer mit addons spielt is nen nub.... standard wow ftw..kein wunder wenn so viele wegen schlechtem ping und so rumweinen....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wer nicht weiss das AddOns den Ping nicht beeinflussen ist ein nub.


----------



## Annovella (7. August 2009)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> das ist ne rar datei, drinne sind nur lua textdateien... manche werden hier echt paranoid
> 
> da ist garkeine möglichkeit nen trojaner drinen zu verstecken. uploaded.to ist auch einer der vertrauenswürdigen filehoster seiten



Klar ist Uploadet vertrauensvoll, aber man kann auf dieser Seite enauso wie auf jeder anderen acuh Dateien hochladen, wie z.b. Keylogger oder Viren.


----------



## mommel (7. August 2009)

Braab wenn man solch nen Mist hier sieht wird einem schlecht.
A hat einer schon nen Onlinevirenscan gemacht
B haben schon einige die Richtigkeit bestätigt
C hab ich mir die schoße in ne Sandbox geladen gescannt und geöffnet und nachgeschaut sind nur luas und tocs drin ergo Textfiles. Aber ohne Gewähr

Aber ich machs mir trotzdem nicht drauf weil ich AL nicht mehr nutze.

Aber viel Spaß damit


----------



## WeRkO (7. August 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> Klar ist Uploadet vertrauensvoll, aber man kann auf dieser Seite enauso wie auf jeder anderen acuh Dateien hochladen, wie z.b. Keylogger oder Viren.



Und trotzdem kannst du in ne lua / textdatei keinen keylogger reinstecken, zudem ist die Datei sauber, siehe Virustotal link.


----------



## Roofus (7. August 2009)

Paranoia ftw! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Ich bin auch seit 2k6 registriert, und dies ist mein erster Post! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fre_k (7. August 2009)

Zice schrieb:


> wer mit addons spielt is nen nub.... standard wow ftw..kein wunder wenn so viele wegen schlechtem ping und so rumweinen....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du weist aber das der  Ping von der Internetverbindung/Verbindung zum Spiel kommt und die Addons deine FPS beeinflussen?

und man ist ja auch ein riiiesen "Nub" wen man ein Addon benutzt welches einem anzeigt was wo dropt. Du bist sicher einer der Typen die vor jedem Bos fragen was der den dropt, damit sie sich schon darauf vorbereiten können zu flamen weil dan doch nicht das Item gedropt ist welches laut AtlasLoot eine Dropchance von 2% hat...


----------



## Jurrasic (7. August 2009)

Das sag ich nur gratz #Roofus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habs mir auch gerade runtergeladen und werds ausprobieren, danke an den TE


----------



## Los (7. August 2009)

Wir arbeiten doch derzeit an der neuen Version von Atlasloot ihr könnt auch einfach warten bis ds Update rauskommt anstatt immer rumzujammern >.<


----------



## Roofus (7. August 2009)

Jurrasic schrieb:


> Das sag ich nur gratz #Roofus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



THX! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nuja, ich hab bisher eben immer nur gelesen eigentlich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (7. August 2009)

Los schrieb:


> Wir arbeiten doch derzeit an der neuen Version von Atlasloot ihr könnt auch einfach warten bis ds Update rauskommt anstatt immer rumzujammern >.<


per svn is die 5er ini schon drinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (7. August 2009)

Los schrieb:


> Wir arbeiten doch derzeit an der neuen Version von Atlasloot ihr könnt auch einfach warten bis ds Update rauskommt anstatt immer rumzujammern >.<



Stört mich imo nicht das er noch nit updated ist, Lootliste auf mmo-champion ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mommel (7. August 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Und trotzdem kannst du in ne lua / textdatei keinen keylogger reinstecken.


Naja Textfile und Virus oder Keylogger da musste aber mal ins Detail gehen....
Unter Linux kann man ja ne Datei als Ausführbar flaggen, die wird dann per öffnen mit VI trotzdem nicht ausgeführt.
Bei Windows erstma garnicht. 
Das einzige was gehen würde bekanntes Exploit eines einzigen Editors ausnützen um darüber sich auszuführen also ist auch das recht unwarscheinlich.
Da schon eher nen Infekt der auf den Packer oder ähnliches abzieht


----------



## WeRkO (7. August 2009)

mommel schrieb:


> Naja Textfile und Virus oder Keylogger da musste aber mal ins Detail gehen....
> Unter Linux kann man ja ne Datei als Ausführbar flaggen, die wird dann per öffnen mit VI trotzdem nicht ausgeführt.
> Bei Windows erstma garnicht.
> Das einzige was gehen würde bekanntes Exploit eines einzigen Editors ausnützen um darüber sich auszuführen also ist auch das recht unwarscheinlich.
> Da schon eher nen Infekt der auf den Packer oder ähnliches abzieht



Ich weiss schon das es geht, allerdings denke ich nicht das sich jmd die Mühe macht nur um an nen WoW Account zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Curumir (7. August 2009)

Los schrieb:


> Wir arbeiten doch derzeit an der neuen Version von Atlasloot ihr könnt auch einfach warten bis ds Update rauskommt anstatt immer rumzujammern >.<


 rumjammern? da hat sich wer mühe gemacht und es hier gepostet? sehe hier niemanden jammern, abgesehen von dir.


----------



## Pente (7. August 2009)

Könnt ihr ruhig downloaden.


----------



## advanced08 (7. August 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> Ladet es nicht runter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Beiträge: 1
> Und welcher Typ macht sich die Arbeit um in ein kleines Forum einen DL Link einer File anzubieten, die nicht von offizieller Seite, sondern von Drittanbieterseite ist!?
> ...




schonmal reingeschaut du held ??



das archiv ist clean!


----------



## teroa (7. August 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Könnt ihr ruhig downloaden.



nene wenn dann lad ich es lieber bei der offiziellen seite von atlaslootmacher..

http://www.daviesh.net/atlasloot_enhanced/


----------



## Yosef (7. August 2009)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> uploaded.to ist auch einer der vertrauenswürdigen filehoster seiten



LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

MADE MY DAY


----------



## IllidantheBetrayer (7. August 2009)

Hat schon was , ick mach mir stunden lang die Mühe und dann sagen welche das ick leute abziehen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Genau aus solchen Gründen, habe ick es eig. immer gelassen was zu machen, weil da bringt ein keine Arbeit was...
danke an die Leute die hier für die Richtigkeit des Updates stehen...
Und das Original-Atlasloot wird frühestens in eienr Woche ein update bekommen, seht Curse.com
gruße
Beasthunter


----------



## Griese (7. August 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> Genau und dann, 2 Jahre später, fällt ihm ein, einfach mal so aus heiterem Himmel einen Thread aufzumachen, indem er von einer Drittanbieterseite eine AddOnfile zum Runterladen anbietet? Wenn es ein Update dieses AddOns gibt, ist es definitiv mit als erstes auf Buffed.de und Curse! Und wenn, dann würde es ehr als News, als ein Thread herausgegeben werden!




Wo soll er es denn sonst hosten wenn er keinen eigenen Webspace hat? Bei Curse und so geht es ja schlecht da er ja nicht mal der Entwickler des Addons ist...aber nein, erstmal flamen anstatt nachzudenken wieso es bei uploaded.to ist.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duselette (7. August 2009)

IllidantheBetrayer schrieb:


> Hat schon was , ick mach mir stunden lang die Mühe und dann sagen welche das ick leute abziehen will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich habs geladen, installiert, es funktioniert und beinhaltet weder ein Schadprogramm noch grillt es eure katze.

Manche Leute sind echt paranoid bei links bis zum Anschlag


----------



## SunnGodd (7. August 2009)

Zice schrieb:


> wer mit addons spielt is nen nub.... standard wow ftw..kein wunder wenn so viele wegen schlechtem ping und so rumweinen....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign


----------



## SunnGodd (7. August 2009)

Naho schrieb:


> Er oder Sie hat sich schon 2007 angemeldet



Bei mir steht auch 3.3.08 , und ich hab mich definitiv nicht letztes Jahr, sondern anfang diesen Jahres registriert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Los (7. August 2009)

Curumir schrieb:


> rumjammern? da hat sich wer mühe gemacht und es hier gepostet? sehe hier niemanden jammern, abgesehen von dir.



Damit war das rumgejammere gemeint mit "zomfg erster post keylogger" und der mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## advanced08 (7. August 2009)

Duselette schrieb:


> ich habs geladen, installiert, es funktioniert und beinhaltet weder ein Schadprogramm noch grillt es eure katze.
> 
> Manche Leute sind echt paranoid bei links bis zum Anschlag




unmöglich ...

evtl ein fall für galileo mystery !!111 elf


----------



## IllidantheBetrayer (7. August 2009)

So 4.Update(siehe Seite 1)
Veränderungen:
-Lord Jaraxxus's Loot kann nun für die 10- und 25-Mann Version des Raids angeschaut werden(Horde&Allianz)
-Eine Vorherige-Nächste-Funktion wurde für alle bisher eingefügten "Prüfung des Kreuzzugs"-Bosse hinzugefügt
-Die Anordnung von "Beasts of Northrends-Alliance" und "Beasts of Northrends-Horde" wurde angepasst,
 sodass die gleichen Items auf den gleichen Plätzen liegen

Nächstes 5. Update beinhaltet:
-Ausrüstung für "Embleme des Triumphs"
-3. Boss der Prüfung des Kreuzzugs


----------



## CupertinoZwo (7. August 2009)

hmm


----------



## Liubai (7. August 2009)

Also, ich habe mir mal das Update von *IllidantheBetrayer *runtergeladen (habs anschließend auf Viren überprüft)....


.... ABER ich weiß nichtmal was ich nun mit der Datei tun soll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    da es keine Anwedung ist
und bisher nichtmal beschrieben wurde wie die Datei anzuwenden ist....



Hilfe?


----------



## Grushdak (8. August 2009)

Diese Bearbeitung des AddOns würde ich jedenfalls komplett boykottieren - warum?

Da gibt es ein Team, welches sich schon lange um dieses Addon kümmert - erfolgreich.
Nun kommt da Einer dahergelaufen, ändert was selbstständig und uploaded es für jedermann.

Sry - so geht es aber nunmal nicht! 

Man kann nicht einfach eines anderen Datei bearbeiten und hochladen und so tun, 
als wäre es eigener Verdienst - FAKT!

ps. 

- eigenständiges Kopieren/Verwenden + ReUpload von Sachen Anderer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- Neuer Name für ein bestehendes AddOn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- schlecht gepackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- fragwürdige Sites, die sich ohne Blocker öffnen würden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

greetz


----------



## BladeDragonGX (8. August 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Diese Bearbeitung des AddOns würde ich jedenfalls komplett boykottieren - warum?
> 
> Da gibt es ein Team, welches sich schon lange um dieses Addon kümmert - erfolgreich.
> Nun kommt da Einer dahergelaufen, ändert was selbstständig und uploaded es für jedermann.
> ...



Schonma Was von FAN Update gehöhrt?


----------



## Alwina (8. August 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Diese Bearbeitung des AddOns würde ich jedenfalls komplett boykottieren - warum?
> 
> Da gibt es ein Team, welches sich schon lange um dieses Addon kümmert - erfolgreich.
> Nun kommt da Einer dahergelaufen, ändert was selbstständig und uploaded es für jedermann.
> ...



Würde dir empfehlen mal die Lizenz durch zulesen unter dem das Originalprogramm (Add-On) veröffentlicht wurde .
Ist sehr interessant auch wenn der TE sich wahrscheinlich nicht an alle Bedingungen gehalten hat


----------



## BimmBamm (8. August 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Diese Bearbeitung des AddOns würde ich jedenfalls komplett boykottieren - warum?
> 
> Da gibt es ein Team, welches sich schon lange um dieses Addon kümmert - erfolgreich.
> Nun kommt da Einer dahergelaufen, ändert was selbstständig und uploaded es für jedermann.
> ...



Warum? Weil der sich ein "Open-Source"-Projekt schnappt und schneller ist als diejenigen, die das Ding unter der "GNU" veröffentlicht haben? Die AddOns werden für "jedermann" veröffentlicht; "jedermann" darf das Zeug ändern, wie er möchte. 

Du solltest Dich über "OpenSource" und "GNU" schlau machen. 



> Man kann nicht einfach eines anderen Datei bearbeiten und hochladen und so tun,
> als wäre es eigener Verdienst - FAKT!



Wer hat behauptet, das gesamte Projekt wäre der "eigene Verdienst" (von Dir abgesehen)? Es ist als "Fan-Update" deklariert. Wer nicht möchte, daß seine Sourcen bearbeitet werden, stellt diese nicht öffentlich. Nur mal so: Auch die "offiziellen" Entwickler (die es eh nicht gibt, weil jedes AddOn laut Blizzard-Policies letztendlich in deren Besitz übergeht) profitieren von der Arbeit der Außenseiter, weil sie einfach nur deren Code bzw. Links in ihr "offizielles" Release kopieren müssen.

Ich vermute hier nicht die geringste Ahnung von AddOn-Entwicklung (deren Codes von jedem les- und änderbar ist, der sich auch nur halbwegs mit der Materie auskennt) sowie keinerlei Kenntnis von Dingen wie "OpenSource", "GNU" etc.

Erweiterungen, Ergänzungen, Spezialisierungen etc. wird von "OpenSource"-Entwicklern gewünscht! Ansonsten macht man das nämlich erst gar nicht! 

Nur als Beispiel: Als ich "damals" meinen Code für eine hauseigene Filmdatenbank veröffentlichte, die ihre Daten aus der frei zugänglichen AMDB - einer Offline-Datenbank, die dank monatlicher Updates den Stand der IMDB widergibt - bezieht, bekam ich eine Menge "Mutationen" und Erweiterungen gerade in Bezug auf die MySQL-Erweiterung zurück. Was ich davon an Code in meine "offizielle" Version einfließen laße, ist meine Entscheidung - ebenso wie die der User, die für sich eine "mutierte" Version nutzen. Daß es die verschiedensten Konfigurationen mit speziellen Anforderungen geben soll, war die Intention dieses "OpenSource"-Projektes (und nebenbei ein innerer Vorbeimarsch, weil ich Funktionen integrierte, die laut diverser "Experten" unmöglich sein sollten. Es ist nach wie vor möglich, "Set"-Variablen auszulesen und deren Wert etwaigen "Third-Party"-Programmen mitzuteilen bzw. die in den "SET"-Variablen gesetzten Programme auszuführen, auch wenn die offiziellen MS-APIs dafür fehlerhaft sind).

Schon mal was von "Linux" gehört?


----------



## IllidantheBetrayer (8. August 2009)

> Liubai  	Geschrieben: Gestern, 22:05
> Also, ich habe mir mal das Update von IllidantheBetrayer runtergeladen (habs anschließend auf Viren überprüft)....
> 
> 
> ...


Erstmal solltest du das Winrar-Archiv entpacken und dann kopierst du einfach die 7 Ordner dadrin in deinen WoW\Interface\Addons Ordner... wie das ganz normale AtlasLoot



> Man kann nicht einfach eines anderen Datei bearbeiten und hochladen und so tun,
> als wäre es eigener Verdienst - FAKT!


Ich will auch kein Verdienstorden dafür haben... Ein Addon ist schließlich eine für jedermann frei zugängliche  entwickelte *Spielverbesserung*, ick greife den Authoren nur in der Hinsicht unter die Arme, dass die Leute, welche AtlasLoot benutzen, auch in der Zeit schon den Content drin haben, während die eig. Authoren noch Ihre Zeit brauchen. Ich habe sicher auch nicht vor ihnen die Arbeit zu klauen, habe auch kein Prob. damit wenn sie meine Loottables dann weiterbenutzen. Den Authoren wird meine Erweiterung erstmal wohl nicht stören, weil es ihnen so vielleicht mehr Zeit für mehr Inhalt,etc. bringt. Ich versuche damit ja schließlich nur der Community zuhelfen, und was machst du? sitzt nur blöde da und flammst andere, sry sowat is bullshut - FAKT!

grüße

Beasthunter


----------



## Grushdak (8. August 2009)

Sry, falls Ihr Euch gleich so angegriffen fühlt - das war nur meine Meinung.

Ich kenne mich durch ein anderes Spiel (viele Jahre gespielt) schon etwas mit dem Umgang vonn Addons (Plugins) aus -
da ich dort so einige Plugins angepasst  bzw. nochmehr ins Deutsche übersetzt habe (mit Hilfe anderer).
Fairerweise habe ich jedoch zuvor den Author des Plugins kontaktiert, und ihn um Erlaubnis gefragt, 
das angepasste, gefixte Plugin auch wieder hochladen zu dürfen.
Solange ich es nur für mich verändere ist es auch ok.
Nur wenn man eine veränderte Version wieder veröffentlicht, begibt man sich auf eine Gratwanderung - 
auch mit den GNU Lizensen bei Open Source Sachen.

Aber ok, macht mal ....

ps.



IllidantheBetrayer schrieb:


> ... , und was machst du? sitzt nur blöde da und flammst andere, sry sowat is bullshut - FAKT!


Nu werd mal nicht ausfallend!!


greetz


----------



## Ymenia (8. August 2009)

Ich finde es nett, dass er sich die Arbeit damit gemacht hat, allerdings bin ich für meinen Teil doch nicht so auf AtlasLoot angewiesen, dass ich es jetzt und unter allen Umständen jetzt sofort haben muss. 

Was OpenSource angeht, weiß ich nur, dass ich für mich damit machen darf was ich will, wie das nun mit der Öffentlichkeit ist, keine Ahnung, also halt ich lieber den Mund (ich bin auch ehrlich gesagt zu faul, das jetzt nachzugucken).

Nur soviel: Wenns nicht erlaubt/erwünscht/... ist wird der TE das sicher merken und auch sicher die, die sich das jetzt heruntergeladen haben, so die eigentlichen Autoren ein Problem mit seiner Version haben.


----------



## Los (8. August 2009)

Solange nichts auf Curse oder woanders veröffentlicht wird.

Währe allerdings einfacher gewesen sich einfach im AtlasLoot forum zu melden mit den ganzen changes und die da zu posten so währe das update schneller gekommen eig.


----------



## sko1970 (8. August 2009)

es handelt sich um AtlasLoot? muss man das downloaden? kann man noch ein paar tage warten? ich für mein teil schon!
angst vor viren is gerechtfertigt?! JA! dann loadet nicht und gut is! 
ein aufstand hier wegen ein altes addon das neu bearbeitet wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elindir (8. August 2009)

lol ist ja peinlich wie sich manche hier aufspielen nur weil einer ein Übergangs Update gemacht hat -.-

sagt doch einfach danke oder halten euch vom Thread fern!


Ich sag jedenfalls danke, dass ich ein aktuellen lootable bis zum "richtigen" Update von Athlasloote downloaden kann.





ach und Paranoia FTW ^^ sry aber wer sich nicht gegen Viren schützen kann ist selber schuld (Auch wenn es einer währe, scheiss egal, jeder halbwegs normale Mensch hat ein Antivir..)


----------



## Grushdak (8. August 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> ach und Paranoia FTW ^^ sry aber wer sich nicht gegen Viren schützen kann ist selber schuld (Auch wenn es einer währe, scheiss egal, jeder halbwegs normale Mensch hat ein Antivir..)



Tag ist gerettet - bei sowas kann ich nur noch lachen.
Du bist wahrscheinlich einer der ersten, die sich über eingefangene Scareware aufregt.
Viel Spaß dann damit.^^

Ich bin zwar nicht so ängstlich - aber Ängste sind schon berechtigt bei der neuartigen Scareware.

greetz

baba Topic


----------



## Grushdak (8. August 2009)

sry für Doppelpost wegen lagg


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (8. August 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Wer nicht weiss das AddOns den Ping nicht beeinflussen ist ein nub.



bist du nicht der nub, da du nicht weißt, dass es sehr wohl addons gibt die den ping beeinflussen können?

Carbonite z.B. erstellt mehrere versteckte chatkanäle in denen andauernd Daten von allen anderen Carbonite-benutzern ausgetauscht werden. Auch wenn das nicht so unglaublich viel traffic bedeutet werden trotzdem Daten über deine Leitung gesendet und empfangen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. August 2009)

von recount, ora2 und co. wollen wir da gar nicht erst reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IllidantheBetrayer (8. August 2009)

So 5.Update(siehe Seite 1)
Veränderungen:
-Items für "Emblem des Triumphs" wurden hinzugefügt und können nun betrachtet werden. Zufinden sind diese unter: Sets/Sammlungen->Emblem of Triump Rewards
-Ein Fehler wurde behoben, welcher bei dem Loot von der Argentumsbeichtpatin Blondlocke in der normalen und heroischen Variante den selben Loot wie bei Eadric dem Reinen anzeigte. Die betreffenen Items wurde geändert und sollten nun korrekt angezeigt werden
-Das Archiv ist nun ein Zip-Archiv(Grund:Curse.com, folgt später)

Nächstes 6. Update beinhaltet:
-weitere Bosse der Prüfung des Kreuzzugs
-weitere neue Items aus 3.2


----------



## WeRkO (8. August 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> bist du nicht der nub, da du nicht weißt, dass es sehr wohl addons gibt die den ping beeinflussen können?
> 
> Carbonite z.B. erstellt mehrere versteckte chatkanäle in denen andauernd Daten von allen anderen Carbonite-benutzern ausgetauscht werden. Auch wenn das nicht so unglaublich viel traffic bedeutet werden trotzdem Daten über deine Leitung gesendet und empfangen.



Das wusste ihr ehrlich gesagt wirklich nicht, da ich nur AddOns nutze die zur UI Verschönerung beitragen bzw für mehr Übersichtlichkeit sorgen. Kram wie Carbonite, Recount etc nutze ich nicht.


----------



## Fhrain (8. August 2009)

... wie krass paranoid hier einige sind -.-''


----------



## IllidantheBetrayer (8. August 2009)

So 6.Update(siehe Seite 1)
Veränderungen:
-Der Boss "Fraktionschampion" wurde in der 10er Variante hinzugefügt und steht nun für Horde und Allianz bereit
-Ein Fehler wurde behoben, welcher das Item "Edge of Ruin" nicht auswählbar machte, weil eine falsche ItemID vorlag
-Die neuen Alchemierezepte wurden hinzugefügt
-weitere Prev/Next-Funktionen wurden hinzugefügt

Nächstes 7. Update beinhaltet:
-Änderungen des Argentumturniers


----------



## FallenAngel88 (8. August 2009)

LordNero schrieb:


> 1 Beitrag und dann einen Link, ich hoffe ich bin zurecht skeptisch.



und dann heißt er noch Illidan the "betrayer" >.<


----------



## HansOtto (8. August 2009)

Funktioniert einwandfrei, danke für das nett Update!


----------



## IllidantheBetrayer (9. August 2009)

So 7.Update(siehe Seite 1)
Veränderungen:
-Die neuen Items des Argentumturniers wurden hinzugefügt und können nun über:
Welt-Events -> Argent Tournament gefunden werden
-kleine Korrekturen bei bereits existierenden Items, bezüglich der Qualität wurden vorgenommen
-kleine Korrekturen bei bereits existierenden Items, welche noch nicht als entdeckt markiert waren, wurden bezüglich der Qualität vorgenommen

Nächstes 8. Update beinhaltet:
-Juwelenschleiferrezepte
-Inginieursrezepte
-was ich noch so finde^^


----------

